# 8 yo male GSD - Toronto



## Alfiesmama (Aug 5, 2012)

Gorgeous , underweight neutered male GSD. lovely disposition. beautiful eyes. Had a teratoma removed. stitches healing well. no further health concerns.

Located at Toronto animal services south location. 

www.PetHarbor.com pet:TRNT4.A638147


----------

